# The Original Machine Polishing class Including wet sanding (Yorkshire)



## caledonia

*The Original Machine Polishing class on Tour​*Defined Details & Bespoke Car Care are once more proud to roll out this years machine polishing class within the UK. We have constantly moved with the times offering up our knowledge and know how on how to get the most from certain products and also highlighting potential pit falls associated with paint correction & product.

As with every other year the class structure are tried and tested, to create learning curve at a laid back and friendly atmosphere at the same time. The only differences this year are the locations & the frame work on these days. Locations will vary over the course of the year to offer up class to a wider audience.






*This Event will be held on the weekend of 3rd & 4th of March
At Maxolen Hq in Leeds.*

Both Lee and I have had the benefit of visiting Maxolen Hq on a few occasions and we have always been made welcome and shown great hospitality every time. And I have no doubt the participants on these days will be shown the same. Pat from Maxolen will also be on hand over the course of the weekend to offer any guidance to any members that require a full break down on any of their extensive product line up. And these will also be demonstrated on the days. Also Pat has kindly offer to give discounts throughout is range to all participants on these days.

We have also decided it would be better to break the class down into specific days where Da polishing and Rotary will be on separate days. We hope this will give people a greater choice as to which machine to purchase (try before you buy), right through to the more advanced techniques on the relevant machine.

So what is on offer.

Basic machine control and finding the preferred machine of your choice. This is normally the starting point where basics are shown and then followed. We are not concerned with correction at this point, it is only about control and learning the basics.

Pad and polish talk, where most of the commonly used and new pads and polish are discussed. Hopefully dispelling some of the myths and showing pluses and minuses of each manufacturer wears. It is a mine field out there so this should hopefully stand you in good footing. This section works hand in hand with removal rates & monitoring the paint levels as you go. After all, one thing to remember is you cannot remove a swirl mark or RDS as this is already a missing piece of paint, you are simply removing good paint to re level the finished surface. So careful monitoring is the key, as well as conservation of the clear coat.

After this theory session we then return to the hands on workshop, where you the participants will carry out safe removals' of the defects on certain areas under close supervision. We hope at the end of this section reaching for the most aggressive compound is a thing of the past as not all surfaces will respond the same as the previous one.

The afternoon section will be broken up into advanced techniques on specific machines. Whether it be the Microfibre system on the DA right through to wool on the rotary. How to deal with more problematic defects, while still maintaining a safe working practice. There will also be wet sanding and DA sanding demonstrated and shown. This list is endless, but we encourage all people on the days to participate within this section, as you will then be required to correct the area that has been flattened.

After a long and eventful day we hope you will leave with the confidence to tackle your own vehicle. But as always we strongly recommend that practice is the key & this should always be considered prior to undertaking any form of paint correction.

All Question & Answers will be catered for at the end of play.

This training weekend will be held on Saturday & Sunday of the weekend of the 3rd & 4th of March 2012. The cost is the same as last year at £65 per head payable in advance to confirm your space. Any interested party please post up within this thread stating the relevant day you require and I will forward you a PM with payment details enclosed. Once payment has been confirmed your user name will change from Red to Blue and you will then be confirmed on the day. Payments are none refundable if you cancel within the 7 days prior to the class as expenses have already been paid.

The day will start at 10am and will run till late in the afternoon, as we have to consider those that have a greater distance to travel.​
Saturday 3rd DA & Rotary only (Beginners to advanced)
1.IMR-13
2.anpictum
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserve places.
1.
2

Sunday the 4th Rotary Only (beginners to advanced)
1.Swordfishcoupe
2.woollamj92
3. Leemckenna
4.Bigshoetimmy
5.Waxajag
6 Leemckenna +1
7.anpictum
8.
Reserve Places.
1.ckeir.02mh
2.

Few picture from last year's classes.






























































​


----------



## Raceno7

I Will definitley be taking part in one or two of these courses in 2012.
Took part in one last year, highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Amazing job on that BM Gordon.


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Gordan, any dates for the tour hitting the south east?????


----------



## SwordfishCoupe

Hi Gordon,

Thanks for the heads up, yes, I would like to attend the Sunday training, please 

Many Thanks
Steven


----------



## woollamj92

Hi

Would like to book onto the Sunday rotary course please if you could provide me with the details on how to pay.

Many Thanks and am looking forward to learning the basics of machine polishing as a beginner.

James Woollam


----------



## Razzzle

might have to come to this for the wet sanding part of the course, since ive already been up to autobrite for the rotary course before, new cars got a load of peel


----------



## caledonia

simon town said:


> Hi Gordan, any dates for the tour hitting the south east?????


As in my text message m8. I will keep you posted on any developments.:thumb:



Raceno7 said:


> I Will definitley be taking part in one or two of these courses in 2012.
> Took part in one last year, highly recommended :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words. It is always good to get feedback on the previous classes. And look forward to seeing you in he future.:thumb:



SwordfishCoupe said:


> Hi Gordon,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, yes, I would like to attend the Sunday training, please
> 
> Many Thanks
> Steven


Thank you for you interest Steven. I have forwarded you a pm.



woollamj92 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would like to book onto the Sunday rotary course please if you could provide me with the details on how to pay.
> 
> Many Thanks and am looking forward to learning the basics of machine polishing as a beginner.
> 
> James Woollam


Thank James I have also forwarded you a pm also. Look forward to meeting you on the day.



Razzzle said:


> might have to come to this for the wet sanding part of the course, since ive already been up to autobrite for the rotary course before, new cars got a load of peel


It would be great to catch up again m8. The rotary day has changed quite a bit since you where last on it. So there will be a lot more being taught, as well as wet & dry sanding. Hope to see you soon.

And thanks for the interest.
Gordon.


----------



## waxajag

Hello Gordon,

I'd also like to sign up to the rotary day as a beginner. Please let me know the payment details. Looking forward to it, cheers!

Jeff


----------



## bigshoetimmy

i would be interested in the rotary day on the sunday, im a beginner with regards to using a rotary so if all ok i will put my name down for this day please. But i need to ask work if i can book it off first if thats ok? Let me know.


----------



## caledonia

bigshoetimmy said:


> i would be interested in the rotary day on the sunday, im a beginner with regards to using a rotary so if all ok i will put my name down for this day please. But i need to ask work if i can book it off first if thats ok? Let me know.


As explained in the Pm. There is not a problem with a total novice on the days, as this is what the classes are all about. You will be taught basic machining with the advantages of more advanced techniques. So you should have a broad out look as to what you wish to tackle in the future. 
No machines are required on the days as these will all be provided also. All that might be of an advantage is a pen and paper. To write down some info if required.

HTH Gordon.

I will add your name to the list just now. But please let us know when you can regarding work.


----------



## President Swirl

Excellent work, love the music! very bal sagoth ( battle metal )


----------



## waxajag

Hi Gordon, you might have missed my post, could you add me to the list for rotary please? Cheers


----------



## Razzzle

just checked in with work and am working sunday 9-1 so wont be able to make it at the moment, but might pop up for an hour later on in the afternoon for an hour


----------



## caledonia

waxajag said:


> Hello Gordon,
> 
> I'd also like to sign up to the rotary day as a beginner. Please let me know the payment details. Looking forward to it, cheers!
> 
> Jeff





waxajag said:


> Hi Gordon, you might have missed my post, could you add me to the list for rotary please? Cheers


Sorry Jeff for missing the first time round. Thats what happens when you sign in on the phone. :wall: But I have added your name now and will forward you a Pm just now.


Razzzle said:


> just checked in with work and am working sunday 9-1 so wont be able to make it at the moment, but might pop up for an hour later on in the afternoon for an hour


Thanks for letting us know. It is much appreciated as always.
Gordon.


----------



## leemckenna

hi can you put me down for the sunday i was told i could change to the new date off last year thanks lee


----------



## caledonia

leemckenna said:


> hi can you put me down for the sunday i was told i could change to the new date off last year thanks lee


No problem Lee.
I will add your name to the list now.
Gordon.


----------



## waxajag

No bother, Gordon, have sent payment. (Unique Transaction ID # 6SU27760474844024) Cheers, can't wait!

Jeff


----------



## caledonia

waxajag said:


> No bother, Gordon, have sent payment. (Unique Transaction ID # 6SU27760474844024) Cheers, can't wait!
> 
> Jeff


Payment confirmed Jeff.
Look forward to seeing you on the day.:thumb:
I will forward you the final pms at the end of this week.
Gordon.


----------



## Goodfella36

Looking forward to meeting the people who have signed up so far if people would like to come on the Saturday and train on the rotary that will not be a problem :thumb:


----------



## IMR-13

Hi
I'm very interested in Both days, is it £65 a day or £65 for both days? confused??


----------



## Nanoman

I suspect £65 a day. I can tell you it's well worth it.

I think no-one should take a machine (DA or rotary) to paint they care about without tuition. I have attended the Glasgow classes for both DA and rotary with Gordon and can highly recommend it.


----------



## Goodfella36

IMR-13 said:


> Hi
> I'm very interested in Both days, is it £65 a day or £65 for both days? confused??


Its £65 per day, we were doing DA on Saturday and Rotary on Sunday but have now decided to open the Saturday up to both DA and Rotary.

Hope you can join us as it really is a good learning experience with lots of great feedback over the last 4 years.


----------



## IMR-13

I can't make both days can you put me in for the saturday and I'll pay when I get in tonight


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Hi there,
I am also interested in this course but just the wet sanding and perhaps some advanced rotary. Would this be possible on this date?
regards,
Chris


----------



## caledonia

IMR-13 said:


> I can't make both days can you put me in for the saturday and I'll pay when I get in tonight


I will add you name to Saturdays class just now M8. Thank sfor the interest and will forward you payment details.



ckeir.02mh said:


> Hi there,
> I am also interested in this course but just the wet sanding and perhaps some advanced rotary. Would this be possible on this date?
> regards,
> Chris


This is not a problem. As wet sanding will be taught on both days. What day suites and I will add you to the list also. 
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

woollamj92 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would like to book onto the Sunday rotary course please if you could provide me with the details on how to pay.
> 
> Many Thanks and am looking forward to learning the basics of machine polishing as a beginner.
> 
> James Woollam


Payment now recieved and Thank you for your interest :thumb:
You are now confirmed on the class.


----------



## anpictum

Both days here please


----------



## caledonia

anpictum said:


> Both days here please


Not a problem. I will up date this list now and forward you a Pm. With details included.
Look forward to seeing you on the days. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## IMR-13

caledonia said:


> I will add you name to Saturdays class just now M8. Thank sfor the interest and will forward you payment details.
> .


hi payment on its way, can you email me the address of where you are so i dont get lost on sat!

cheers Gordon

Jon


----------



## IMR-13

Please can you confirm receipt of payment and my booking?


----------



## anpictum

caledonia said:


> Not a problem. I will up date this list now and forward you a Pm. With details included.
> Look forward to seeing you on the days. :thumb:
> Gordon


Hi Gordon,

Not received a pm with payment details yet. Tried to pm you this morning three times but I am now wondering if there is a problem with pm's as there is no recoerd of them in my "sent items" folder


----------



## IMR-13

Uh-oh is there a bunny away?


----------



## leemckenna

gordan can i book another place for the sunday who do i need to send the payment to threw paypal


----------



## caledonia

IMR-13 said:


> Please can you confirm receipt of payment and my booking?





anpictum said:


> Hi Gordon,
> 
> Not received a pm with payment details yet. Tried to pm you this morning three times but I am now wondering if there is a problem with pm's as there is no recoerd of them in my "sent items" folder





leemckenna said:


> gordan can i book another place for the sunday who do i need to send the payment to threw paypal


I will resend and also send you a new pm Lee.
Thanks for the heads up on the pms lads.
Gordon.


----------



## IMR-13

So have you received my payment or do I need to get on to PayPal/ my bank?


----------



## caledonia

IMR-13 said:


> So have you received my payment or do I need to get on to PayPal/ my bank?


I have not received any payment from yourself I am afraid. The only payment made over the last few days have been from Lee and David. Which I will now update the list to highlight this.

If you require a further PM. Just let me know and I will forward this later today.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

I have just checked out paypal. Jon
Payment is pending and due to clear today. So this is the reason the email did not come through. I will update the post later this evening once payment has cleared.
Gordon


----------



## IMR-13

Thank goodness for that you had me worried there!


----------



## caledonia

Final PMS have been sent out with regards to next weekends Polishing class. Anyone that has not received this PM. Or anyone still interested in attending these classes. I would be grateful if you could contact Lee @ Bespokecarcare. As I cannot guarantee being available for more of this week.
Look forward to seeing you all next weekend.
Gordon.


----------



## jonsclough

hi im interested in the booking a myself in for the saturday da/wet sanding if you could send me the details to pay, or can i pay on the day? cheers, jon.


----------



## Goodfella36

jonsclough said:


> hi im interested in the booking a myself in for the saturday da/wet sanding if you could send me the details to pay, or can i pay on the day? cheers, jon.


Hi Jon

Good Speaking to you on the phone will see you Saturday :thumb:

Regards

Lee


----------



## Patrickm

For the guys attending & interested we will have the new bigfoot 15mm & 21mm orbit polishing machines to hand for you try on the day aswell as many others :thumb:


----------



## james_death

If i can make this its the wetsanding thats my main draw, question on the wetsanding?

Will this be demoed with a DA?

I ask as most folk like me will not have access to a compressor so would be looking at DA and relevant sanding pads.

Very interested in the Rotary correction also.

Think the Saturday would be for me to help bulk out the numbers...


----------



## Patrickm

james_death said:


> If i can make this its the wetsanding thats my main draw, question on the wetsanding?
> 
> Will this be demoed with a DA?
> 
> I ask as most folk like me will not have access to a compressor so would be looking at DA and relevant sanding pads.
> 
> Very interested in the Rotary correction also.
> 
> Think the Saturday would be for me to help bulk out the numbers...


Great news James Lee & Gordon are dealing with the bookings if you want to drop one of them a PM? :thumb:


----------



## SwordfishCoupe

Hi Pat,

Looking forward to meeting everyone on Sunday. Hope I am not going to come away with a massive VISA bill 

Cheers
Steven


----------



## Patrickm

SwordfishCoupe said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone on Sunday. Hope I am not going to come away with a massive VISA bill
> 
> Cheers
> Steven


:lol: it will be good to meet some new faces for us as well Steven look forward to meeting you on sunday :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

james_death said:


> If i can make this its the wetsanding thats my main draw, question on the wetsanding?
> 
> Will this be demoed with a DA?
> 
> I ask as most folk like me will not have access to a compressor so would be looking at DA and relevant sanding pads.
> 
> Very interested in the Rotary correction also.
> 
> Think the Saturday would be for me to help bulk out the numbers...


Hi James

Yes DA sanding and hand sanding will be used, Saturday is looking a good day to book on :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Thanks Lee,

Will try and sort it out...

The question about DA was in relation to the electric mains ones.

Especially as the pro's can use DA Air Sander , and Maxolen have a huge compressor ....:lol:


----------



## Goodfella36

james_death said:


> Thanks Lee,
> 
> Will try and sort it out...
> 
> The question about DA was in relation to the electric mains ones.
> 
> Especially as the pro's can use DA Air Sander , and Maxolen have a huge compressor ....:lol:


Yes james electric DA Gordon will be bringing all the pads etc for that

i know i could wish to have a compressor like that :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Lee stick me down for Saturday Please Sir....:thumb:

Looking forward to it... especially the Wet sanding and the Rotary work.


----------



## Tank

Wish i was closer looks like a cracking class to attend, maybe book a weekend off and attend later in the year if there is another?


----------



## Goodfella36

james_death said:


> Lee stick me down for Saturday Please Sir....:thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to it... especially the Wet sanding and the Rotary work.


No worrys James will fire you a pm accross with details be good to see you there



Tank said:


> Wish i was closer looks like a cracking class to attend, maybe book a weekend off and attend later in the year if there is another?


There will be a good few throughout the year so hope to see you on one where are you from as going to do some in different areas :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm

Still at the office and just getting set for tomorrow look forward to meeting you all for this :thumb:


----------



## IMR-13

Just dropping my daughter off, here we come! Look forward to meeting you all


----------



## IMR-13

Aaarrrgh where's the mail with the address gone???


----------



## stangalang

IMR-13 said:


> Aaarrrgh where's the mail with the address gone???


Go on their website you will find it. When you drive into the estate follow it round and they are on the right at the end


----------



## james_death

Location
Maxolen HQ 
Unit 2, Benyon Park Way, 
Leeds, 
LS12 6DP


----------



## james_death

*Very Very enjoyable, relaxed and informative day...:thumb:

Thanks to Pat for the Venue...:wave: and Hospitality...:thumb:

Big Thank you to Gordon and Lee....:thumb: Gordon's Knowledge is Encyclopedic... Both Are Pro's and you Cannot help But learn from them..

Great to have a pro Judging your work and pic up on any bad habits etc... In my Case i was been a bit heavy handed at the finishing stage and having this pointed out to me will help me greatly... Thanks again Guys ...:thumb: The Course is Great Value for Money...:thumb:

A great experience very well organised and planned out throughout the day.

Highly Recommended....:thumb:

Please Be sensible about choice of clothing on a wet sanding session... Its Messy... So wear something you do not mind getting messed up...
*


----------



## IMR-13

Lol my pants looked the same! What were we up to????


----------



## Dave KG

Sounds an awesome day follks, glad to hear people enjoyed it! And also really pleased to see these courses going from strength to strength and running again in 2012 - they've come a long way since the early days in a farm shed in Errol!!


----------



## Spoony

Dave KG said:


> Sounds an awesome day follks, glad to hear people enjoyed it! And also really pleased to see these courses going from strength to strength and running again in 2012 - they've come a long way since the early days in a farm shed in Errol!!


I feel honoured to have taken part in a class in said shed.

Hope you are well Dave :wave:


----------



## anpictum

I attended both days on The Original Machine Polishing class at Maxolen HQ. Really enjoyed it and met three top "no b******t" blokes who couldn’t spend enough time passing on their experience. Many thanks to Pat at Maxolen for being the perfect host and giving long demos of some of his very impressive products. Thanks too, to Lee from Bespoke Car Care who is an excellent tutor and a credit to his craft. And last but not least, thanks to Gordon from Defined Details. I'm sure Pat and Lee will be the first to agree, the course wouldn't have been complete without his passion, wealth of knowledge and experience, and totally honest approach to dispelling some of the myths about Detailing. There are no smoke and mirrors here, just facts and unbiased advice. If you are thinking of testing the water and trying your hand at machine polishing, for £65 a day the course is a no brainer. As someone who paid £300 a day last year for "one to one tuition" with another "proffessional detailer", I can guarantee, its truly value for money. I learnt more in 2 hrs from this course than I did in 2 days on the other one.

Well done lads, 

John (Dave)


----------



## SwordfishCoupe

I would like to second John's comments. Fantastic day all around for me, I would like to personally thank Lee, Gordon and Pat for organizing a great day - they are all a wealth of information.

After using the Matika on that door panel and my arm tiring I am really glad I bought the Rupes machine.

Thank you guys
Steven


----------



## stangalang

Pictures guys, pictures!


----------



## Patrickm

Thanks to all the guys who came to our first of many polishing classes at Maxolen HQ we look forward to meeting you all again in the near future and welcome those who wish to take part in future classes. 

Just leaving the office now for the commute home so should be there for 2am but was a pleasure and a privilege to meet you all, can't wait for the next one date will be released in the next couple of days with a video to show you what we do :thumb:

Thanks for the kind comments guys and please don't hesitate to contact me should you require any help or advice.

See you on the 17th Dave for the owners meet :lol:

Thanks 
Pat


----------



## james_death

IMR-13 said:


> Lol my pants looked the same! What were we up to????


Learning the Art.....:lol:

Of messing your pants....:lol:

As for using a Matika on the door....:lol:

As for Pictures i took a few but we were all so busy practicing.....:lol:

I may do a thread about the day..


----------



## leemckenna

thanks for a great day i would recomed to eyerone


----------



## bigshoetimmy

Great day guys, thank you. By the way, what was the name of the rotary polisher we used? forgot to get name of it.


----------



## waxajag

Thanks fellas, learned loads and had a lot of fun. :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm

bigshoetimmy said:


> Great day guys, thank you. By the way, what was the name of the rotary polisher we used? forgot to get name of it.


It was the rupes LH18ens we currently have a group buy on this :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3277279#post3277279


----------



## IMR-13

what a great day! if anyone gets the chance to do one of these days i can 110% reccomend this, dont go anywhere near your car with a machine without doing a day or 2 withe these guys, wish id done this years ago!
plus massive props to Pat at maxolen for the hospitality! he makes a mean coffee too!


----------



## Ratchet

*Machine Polishing Course*

Just come across this today and was wondering when the next one is, please could you PM me the details.

Chris


----------



## anpictum

Ratchet said:


> Just come across this today and was wondering when the next one is, please could you PM me the details.
> 
> Chris


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256852 :thumb:


----------

